
Crashing YouTube - brailsafe
https://www.youtube.com/user/FindLater
======
piotr-yuxuan
Is it that username which crash Youtube? sounds pretty amazing!

~~~
subie
No, YouTube is having issues loading any profile right now.

~~~
piotr-yuxuan
Some intern must be having a hard time ^^

